# How long does it take?



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

It really depends on the person. Some people naturally sit well on a horse, others require a lot more work.


----------



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

*Okay, then. . .*

an average? I guess I am asking is it a year? Five years? Does something click and you "get it"? Or is it just practice, practice, practice? Maybe if I asked for other people's experiences? I am just wondering if I am hopeless or not. :-|


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I had a pretty natural seat and it took me 3 or 4 months to learn to ride relatively safely. I think your average person could get it done in 6 months to a year, and someone with particularly bad horse sense could take longer. But you also have to consider how invested that person is for that hour every week, and if the horse they are riding. I learned to ride on horses slightly above my skill level and that also accelerated my learning process because it was kind of be good or die.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The part to remember is a lot of it is muscle memory. If you want to have a good seat, at first, sitting correctly will be hard. Posting will be difficult, so will be how to use your body. 

As you ride more, this part of it becomes easier as you form the correct muscles and learn to feel what is right. 

It's a lot of practice, but you will have moments where the lightbulb goes on and you start to see what you are practicing for. The more you can ride, the quicker you will advance.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm a firm believer of "you can only learn so much at a riding school".

The horses are chosen to be bombproof and safe for begginers, which is great! And you can definately get a good seat and basics. However, once you start riding outside fo a riding school, you realise how much you didn't learn. A girl who rides my horse now rode at a riding school for 8 years, and is now realising how different the riding school environment is to the actual riding world :]

But it sounds like you are off to a great start. I would agree, anywhere form a few months to a year for an average person.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Your right there are a ton of variables. I'd say if your are fairly athletic, have a very good sense of balance and that touch of fearlessness, you could git er done in a month if you rode every day.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

_Im the girl who had been riding at a riding school form 8 years & it’s only when you start riding with someone out side of the riding school or get your own horse when you realise how much different it really is out with horses out side of the riding school! Good luck with your riding & try your hardest! All I can really recommended is ask as many questions a possible, to your riding school teachers etc. I really had to push & push my riding school teachers to talk to me about horse information other that just riding, im so lucky with wild_spot she helps me with everything & anything got to do with horses._

_Good luck! _


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> ... I'd say if your are fairly athletic, have a very good sense of balance and that touch of fearlessness, you could git er done in a month if you rode every day.


In my experience, besides the horse, the 'fearlessness' (or confidence) is indeed the key...to put it simply, how _afraid_ of being on a fast, strong, 1000 lb animal are you?

Horses love leaders with confidence, and the more fear/tension/anxiety you have, the more your mind and body (and your horse's) are distracted.

Using our seasoned, bombproof, lead mare, and a confident, willing student (with no prior riding experience), I've had people be able to ride safely on the trail (including trotting and loping) after as little as 6 hours. 

Not many people start that 'fearless', so don't worry...much comes with hours in the saddle, and remember, 'fearless' doesn't mean 'stupid'....safety is always #1.

Relax, have fun, and enjoy.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Survalia said:


> I would like your opinions, please. New rider, lessons once a week, interested only in pleasure riding -- not competing or eventing. How long will it take to become "competent"? By this, I mean skilled enough to be a safe rider in most average situations, on a relatively well trained horse. Just a ballpark opinion, please. I know there are many, many variables here.


I'd guess about a year. As others have said, there are a ton of variables. We don't take lessons at a school. We take them from a guy. The horses we use are not perfect horses so we get to learn a lot. My daughter has less than average trunk strength and our instructor says she's doing better than most. In one summer she progressed from having never ridden to being better than 

What kind of lessons are you taking? You go to a large stable or have private lessons? How often do you ride? Do you prepare your horse before your lesson? Do you also go out between lessons to groom or work with your horse on the ground? 

I think it's best to take private lessons from a horse guy. Play games, go into the woods, over creeks, down hills. We've done some things that are very scary to me. We've gone down mighty steep hills. My daughter rides a very young horse. He's 4 this year. She's only 11. 

So, how old are you? How long have you been riding? What type of lessons do you take?


----------



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanks, all!*

Thank you all! Very good information.

Here's my story: I am 53 years old. I rode a bit when I was about 8-10 years old, and a few trail rides since then, with many years of nothing in between. Six months ago, I realized there was nothing stopping me from learning, even at this stage of my life. I began taking lessons, 1 hr, twice a month, and was told I was doing well. I think I have a certain amount of natural ability, but the down side is that I was VERY out of shape, have bad knees, and am slightly more cautious now than I was when I was young and foolish! I would not say that I am afraid, but I am alert to possible dangers and I admit to nervousness at a swift trot and canter.

Recently, I found another opportunity to ride, and switched from the formal lessons to another barn. (I will share this story in another forum). I now ride twice a week, and do chores another day, so I have much more time to just hang with the horses and learn. You are so right about the difference in the horses! Even though I am still riding a very experienced older horse, he is not a school horse. I was struggling for a while, feeling like I was going backwards instead of forward, when I posted this question. Yesterday, I had a very good day and I am feeling better now.

After reading others' stories, I think this is normal. On a good day we are encouraged by our progress. After a bad day we feel like we are never going to "get it". But the bottom line is, I am having more fun than I have in years, so it's a GOOD THING! Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I will be 52 this year. I'm overweight by more than I care to admit. Smoked for 34 years, have bad knees, back and I'm getting arthritis in my fingers :lol: I couldn't by any stretch of the imagination be called athletic. I re-started riding about 7 years ago and I'm having the time of my life. 
Don't get to wrapped up in the really technical stuff. Enjoy yourself! 

ps I am on my 10th month of no smoking hooray for me :wink:


----------



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

*Good for you!*

Congratulations on quitting! I tried 5 times before it stuck.


----------



## woodey2508 (May 6, 2009)

Ive been riding for a good few years now, and i still set standards for myself to reach!
It all depends on what sort of person you are and how you look at things.
I Was a very fast learner at such a young age and I learnt how to canter the second time i sat on a horse!!!
If your positive and consontrate well enough I'm sure you'll get the grasp of it within a year xx _*GOOD LUCK xX*_


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

After reading others' stories, I think this is normal. On a good day we are encouraged by our progress. After a bad day we feel like we are never going to "get it". But the bottom line is, I am having more fun than I have in years, so it's a GOOD THING! [/QUOTE]

Our "hour" long lessons usually last about 3 hours. That's one benefit of taking lessons from a horse guy rather than from a lesson barn. 

An example of the difference: my niece took lessons and was "doing barrels" by lesson 6. My daughter wasn't even on the horse after 6 lessons. She can now ride a young horse and we're teaching him his buttons.


----------

